# Dishwasher



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me why a dishwasher cannot be hardwired
rather than installing a cord & plug connection?

Addressing a red tag for hard wiring...cannot find a
2017 code reference.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Can anyone tell me why a dishwasher cannot be hardwired
> rather than installing a cord & plug connection?
> 
> Addressing a red tag for hard wiring...cannot find a
> 2017 code reference.


I hardwire all the ones I do. And install a switch. And there ain't no garden of eden. And this ain't the summer of love.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Can anyone tell me why a dishwasher cannot be hardwired
> rather than installing a cord & plug connection?
> 
> Addressing a red tag for hard wiring...cannot find a
> 2017 code reference.


It can be hardwired, but you need a means of disconnect.

If anything, installing a cord is against code unless the manufacturer says you can and you install the exact cord that the manufacturer specifies.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have no issue with hardwired dishwasher as long you are aware you will need a local disconnect switch that it. ( very common ) 

The other option is put a lockable tab on the breaker that is one of few options you can do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've hardwired any one I have wired. You do need a disconnect as others have said.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like putting an outlet underneath the sink and then installing a cord on the DW. This way I don't have to coordinate with the plumber, or wire it up from underneath while laying on the floor after it's installed.


----------



## GroundFighter 78 (Aug 10, 2018)

Probably could get away with a breaker lock around here if you wanted to hardwire it for a specific reason. I always install a split recept under the sink, half switched for the garbage grinder and half unswitched for the dishwasher. 14-3 homerun satisfies both needs.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

GroundFighter 78 said:


> Probably could get away with a breaker lock around here if you wanted to hardwire it for a specific reason. I always install a split recept under the sink, half switched for the garbage grinder and half unswitched for the dishwasher. 14-3 homerun satisfies both needs.


How does that work with AFCI rules?


----------



## GroundFighter 78 (Aug 10, 2018)

99cents said:


> How does that work with AFCI rules?


We don't need AFCI or GFCI protection on dedicated appliance circuits. This includes a dedicated microwave circuit, and I also keep the refrigerator recept on the line side of a countertop GFI circuit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

GroundFighter 78 said:


> We don't need AFCI or GFCI protection on dedicated appliance circuits. This includes a dedicated microwave circuit, and I also keep the refrigerator recept on the line side of a countertop GFI circuit.


So you don't run a dedicated circuit for the refrigerator?


----------



## GroundFighter 78 (Aug 10, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you don't run a dedicated circuit for the refrigerator?



Nope, I put it on one of the countertop circuits. Never had a problem. Off the top of my head, I think a standard side by side draws somewhere in the neighborhood of 700 Watts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

GroundFighter 78 said:


> Nope, I put it on one of the countertop circuits. Never had a problem. Off the top of my head, I think a standard side by side draws somewhere in the neighborhood of 700 Watts.


Yeah, I don't either unless it is speced and the customer is willing to pay extra.

If they are using a second appliance on that circuit that causes it to trip, they will see that it tripped and turn it back on.

Most of the houses in my area are old and the fridge is on a circuit with half of the house and there is never a problem.


----------



## sparkee13 (Aug 29, 2018)

lighterup said:


> Can anyone tell me why a dishwasher cannot be hardwired
> rather than installing a cord & plug connection?
> 
> Addressing a red tag for hard wiring...cannot find a
> 2017 code reference.


I've always hardwired them unless they came with a cord. I've had some inspectors who wanted a lockout on the breaker, plenty who didn't care for it. Everybody in my area says they can't be hardwired anymore, but I couldn't find any code reference either... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Can anyone tell me why a dishwasher cannot be hardwired
> rather than installing a cord & plug connection?
> 
> Addressing a red tag for hard wiring...cannot find a
> 2017 code reference.


Just another reason to move up here buddy. We hardware our dishwashers with no disconnect or breaker lock required.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

GroundFighter 78 said:


> We don't need AFCI or GFCI protection on dedicated appliance circuits. This includes a dedicated microwave circuit, and I also keep the refrigerator recept on the line side of a countertop GFI circuit.


What?? You guys don’t have to AFCI microwaves?? Do you have any idea how many call backs I’ve gotten because the microwave is tripping the God forsaken AFCI??


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Most of the houses in my area are old and the fridge is on a circuit with half of the house and there is never a problem.


That’s because they all have federal panels.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

What was the exact violation?



lighterup said:


> Can anyone tell me why a dishwasher cannot be hardwired
> rather than installing a cord & plug connection?
> 
> Addressing a red tag for hard wiring...cannot find a
> 2017 code reference.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

pjholguin said:


> What was the exact violation?


Well , Bu*l S**t is a fast runner...it gets half way round 
the world , before truth can even lace up it's boots.

The home builder told me a county inspector said it was wrong.

The problem is, it wasn't an electrical inspector flapping his gums
it was the plumbing inspector from the health department.
(Wrong inspector rubber necking into matters he's not qualified to
be in)

I guess we can call this a "False Flag" inspection.

In other words , there was no violation.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

lighterup said:


> Well , Bu*l S**t is a fast runner...it gets half way round
> the world , before truth can even lace up it's boots.


Seems the only thing _faster_ are these spontaneously combusting sweat shop DW's coming across the pond at us 










:vs_whistle:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

SISYPHUS said:


> Seems the only thing _faster_ are these spontaneously combusting sweat shop DW's coming across the pond at us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Dennis recommended letting bygones be bygones there pal.
I believe derailing threads for poilitcal purposes in the an electrical 
thread is nothing more but the same from you.

Move it to controversial or say something productive.
I'm on to you.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

I've said nothing political

the facts are ,the NEC have made provisions for UL's faults ,and CPSC failures

that has been brougth up many times by others


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's let it be. There was no reason to comment on his post, lighterup. He was saying what many of you have said all along that the stuff coming in from china is not good stuff. That is not really a political comment unless you want to make it one.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Let's let it be. There was no reason to comment on his post, lighterup. He was saying what many of you have said all along that the stuff coming in from china is not good stuff. That is not really a political comment unless you want to make it one.[/QUOT
> 
> I have no idea what was said...he's on ignore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Did the 2017 get rid of the requirement to gfi protect the dishwashers? That’s the reason in 2014 we stopped hardwiring them and put gfi outlets under the sink.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Julius793 said:


> Did the 2017 get rid of the requirement to gfi protect the dishwashers? That’s the reason in 2014 we stopped hardwiring them and put gfi outlets under the sink.


No it didn't , but my state code wrote an amendment that
dissolved that code , so we do not have to gfci them


----------



## JabElecPlumbHeat (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a question now regarding the cord hook ups. Post #3 says it could be a code violation to do so, but most are saying they hook them up with cords. We’re dealing with North Dakota homes here... can any UL listed cord be used, say a #14-3 with a standard male plug end? What kind of connector is required to the appliance, a strain relief? Any specific lengths we should follow? We’re a Canadian company wiring American RTM homes, so inspectors go through these houses with a fine tooth comb!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

GroundFighter 78 said:


> Nope, I put it on one of the countertop circuits. Never had a problem. Off the top of my head, I think a standard side by side draws somewhere in the neighborhood of 700 Watts.



The GE refrigerators that a condominium developer buys draw 11.7 amps according to the name plate. My personal refrigerator draws 4.5 and it's connected to the SAC and never had a problem

We here in Massachusetts need AFCI for everything.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

I got in the habit of a plug under the sink because my clients usually buy Asco dishwashers which come with a cord and are not mention to be opened up to allow direct wiring. Even the plumping hoses are factory installed.


----------

